# High heels and health



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just curious really, I wonder what you ladies think of this:

http://thumbnails-visually.netdna-ssl.com/the-true-effect-of-high-heels_51c226f8d1724_w1500.jpg

Truth? Exaggerated nonsense? As futile as anti-smoking campaigns? What you think?


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, it's totally true. I knew I had to start rotating in flats when I started getting pain right at the ball of my big toe. I love heels, this was devastating.

But you can wear them responsibly. Not all the time, not for too long and with plenty of cushion.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I had two great aunts that alway wore heels to the point where they could not where flat shoes or they would be in pain. I guess the Achilles tendon shortened? I have no idea. All their shoes had to have some kind of heel, I remember my mom always looking for slippers with heels for them.


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes, all of it is true. I hardly ever wear high heels because they hurt my feet after awhile, and I'm not a believer in the saying that "beauty is pain." If that's the case, I'm quite content being ugly as sin, thank you very much.

I wear them occasionally. Flats most of the time, smaller heels for special occasions, and higher ones merely for bedroom activities (in which case, I need not be standing in them for very long).

I go for comfort. I may not be very stylish at all, but that's me.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Women with back pain, I used to encourage not to wear high heels.

Then, a few years later, I got hooked on wearing them. I'd walk through the city, all day in the office and feel fine in my stilettos. Now? No. I walk with my flats (which still have support) and have the heels just for wearing at work. The height of my heels has lowered slightly too. Despite appearances, I can't go for kitten heels - either go for a heel or go flat. I love how the heels complement a suit or dress. Yet, I'm also down with wellington boots (I don't own any... yet). They just don't go with a suit. Time to move on from the suits perhaps! My Doc Martens are like wearing slippers. Love them.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Darn it, so I guess every time I encourage women to wear high heels I am actually leading them to calamity!

Funny how high heels were apparently invented by Persian horsemen to hook their foot onto their stirrups, but instead it's become a beauty standard.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

_I wear heels because the women like 'em_ - Prince


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Last time I tried on heels it was to hurt my ex's stomach from laughing too hard!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Darn it, so I guess every time I encourage women to wear high heels I am actually leading them to calamity!
> 
> Funny how high heels were apparently invented by Persian horsemen to hook their foot onto their stirrups, but instead it's become a beauty standard.


The high heels warn by Persian horsemen were closer to what we call pumps.. it's a fairly low heel.

They were not wearing stilettos or today's "hooker" heels.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Heels are good for your health because then you can get a man to pay for your healthcare.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm just fine paying for my own healthcare, thanks.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I like heels because they make my legs look awesome. I don't walk for any distance in them though, I currently have five pairs under my desk


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Heels are good for your health because then you can get a man to pay for your healthcare.


Right. Because all womenz do this. Some of us have jobs/careers/our own healthcare.

I know, I know. What a strange world some us live in.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, all of the information is true. 

I rarely wear heels because they just aren't comfortable and I don't care for them, but occasionally will because my husband likes them. Other than that, I avoid them. I love my cute flats. 

My mom used to wear heels all of the time(for work, going out, etc.) when she was younger and now struggles with back pain, foot pain, and varicose veins. She has a really hard time wearing heels now and can only wear kitten heels, if she wears them at all. Otherwise she needs shoes with good support.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Right. Because all womenz do this. Some of us have jobs/careers/our own healthcare.
> 
> I know, I know. What a strange world some us live in.



sure some do. some don't. Thanks to the current administration you now live in world defined by some kind of scarcity. Everyone's on their own to figure out survival however they can.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Bring back corsets! You fatties need to look more curvy


----------



## Willa (Sep 9, 2014)

Yep. I can't even wear wedges heels two sandals two days in a row because I got bunions from heels.


----------



## Nynaeve (Jun 19, 2013)

I have bunions. Just the thought of heels makes my feet hurt. I used to wear heeled boots every day. The last time I tried to wear them I didn't even make it out of the house before I was nearly in tears.

My husband is a little shorter than me, anyway, so he appreciates flats. lol.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

FrenchFry said:


> Oh, it's totally true. I knew I had to start rotating in flats when I started getting pain right at the ball of my big toe. I love heels, this was devastating.


I'm sorry. I am in a crappy mood, and this just torques me. Devastating? Talk about first world problems. Google almost any news story on West Africa and you will see real devastation.


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

I give passes for crappy days. Chocolate in person, internet hugs here.








I'm also hyperbolic and not just a little theatrical--and yes I have first world problems. I really love shoes though.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I figured it was common knowledge by now. I have enough issues with my feet and spine without adding to them through voluntarily torturing myself, lol.


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

Before havign my daughter I wore stilletos everyday to work & everywhere I went. I even wore heels up until I was 6 months pregnant. AT 6 months pregnent I started gettign sciatic nerve pain & my heels excaberated it. Now, 3 years later, flats are it for me. Heels now kill my lower back.


----------



## yours4ever (Mar 14, 2013)

I wear very low heels. And only Save high heels for special occasion (example: Going to a threatre where my husband's fav actress would be in it lol) ..im a sahm so i only dress up for an hour or so before he goes to work.... Thats when i wear high heels..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I love how my legs a and bottom look when I wear heels... also think my walk is sexier and I hold my head up higher when I'm in heels. I'm a SAHM right now so I don't wear them as much as I do when working but I still get random urges to dress up and will so will put them on just because.... even just to go grocery shopping. Or when extra frisky, to bed for my spouse lol.

I believe think there are health problems associated with wearing heels. Personally, I get knee pain from them so I do have to alternate them with flats. At my last job, I kept more comfortable flats at my desk and swapped them out before/after work and during lunch to give myself a break.


----------

